# Javelina and Grey Fox Weekend



## Call-In the Country (Oct 10, 2011)

Haven't posted in a little while but wanted to show everyone our latest video.
We went out after javelina opening day of rifle season, got right on pigs and
managed to blow a super easy shot at ten yards. We turned our attention to
calling at mid day when the pigs were bedded and called in a nice grey fox on
our first stand.

We got snowed out in 24A on Sunday and then the wind
started rippen so we threw in the towel with 1 javelina and 1 grey fox in the
bag. All in all it was a great weekend and Ryan was able to take his first
javelina.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Always fun with the javelina- We had about the same results down here. Congrats on the fox -Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great vid, glad you had a great time.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work of them critters. Thanks for posting your video.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Javelina are sure alot of fun to hunt, congrats on the fox and thanks for posting the video.


----------



## Call-In the Country (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks guys, they sure are fun! Maybe next year we'll be able to get some good javelina action on camera. Aaron got a little excited after the first shot and thought the prickly pear in front of him was more interesting than the pigs


----------

